# 2019 2.5 TFSI - APR Update



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Coming along nicely at APR. 

In europe the new cars have a new OPF, or Otto Particulate Filter (Gasoline Particulate Filter). We've completed calibration and are off to TUV for approval for multiple stages. 



















In the USA there's no OPF. There are some hardware and software changes. Our car is delayed, so we got our hands on EuroFed's an have begun scanning and tuning. We'll let everyone know when our products are ready!










GOAPR!


----------



## EyeWin (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! 

I have a 2018 TT RS. Are you guys planning on doing an Independence Day sale on your 2.5T tunes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have any sales planned.


----------

